# '13 Candy White TB s/s/n



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Just purchased '13 Turbo Candy White w/ Sun Sound and Nav


































Tint is first thing to get done next week!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice, welcome to the TB club!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks! Been lurking on here for a month and finally bit the bullet.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

nice, always liked the simplicity of white especially with just the right amount of black trim. 

Good looking car and welcome to the group. 

A friendly word of caution: be sure not to underestimate just how quickly the "modification" addiction can take hold.  

These cars are a ton of fun without mods but even more exhilarating with the performance mods that are available now.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful TB, love the LEDs! Wish my TB came with them. Welcome to the club!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Congrats! I also think white is a killer color on these bugs. Also count me jelly of your HIDs/LEDs.  

GTarr


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Congrats! Nice car.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm more excited about this car than any car before. I used to have a mkv GTI before my last car and now back to VW. 

I know a fair amount about the modding fever and plan on a tune, lowering a little, and some wheels within the year. Who knows what else. 👍😎


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

plex03 said:


> nice, always liked the simplicity of white especially with just the right amount of black trim.
> 
> Good looking car and welcome to the group.
> 
> ...


 He's right, mods are an addiction! You might not have a dollar in your pocket afterwards...but at least you'll have a kick ass Beetle! Welcome!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome, nice looking car 
Fellow "atl"er


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Nice ride!!:thumbup:


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiice car! I thought the Turbo came with the black stickers on the door?

Regardless, that's a smashing car, and it whets my appetite for mine to arrive. Only 5 more weeks...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looking good! Congrats.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

BoyoUK said:


> Niiiiiiiiiice car! I thought the Turbo came with the black stickers on the door?
> 
> Regardless, that's a smashing car, and it whets my appetite for mine to arrive. Only 5 more weeks...


In the US at least (don't know about ROW), only the "Launch Editions" came with the stickers by default. However, the stickers are a dealer-installed option if you want them. I think most turbos get sold without them though.

GTarr


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey, I see you bought at Jim Ellis VW of Atlanta (where I go for service). Hope to see you driving around the city! Enjoy it- it's a great car!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new car, and wish I would have gotten those headlights. Welcome to the forum's and hope you enjoy the new car.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new car, and wish I would have gotten those headlights. Welcome to the forum's and hope you enjoy the new car.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice, i'll be watching as you make it your own.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats! You have impeccable taste! Mine looks exactly like yours with the same options and the red/black leather interior. Enjoy!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice TB welcome to the group!


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

New tint!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Tint looks nice, what percent did you go with?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Carbon Steel said:


> Tint looks nice, what percent did you go with?


I told them to do darkest legal. The guy said 32% ( I always thought it was 35%?).


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they just call it 32% but it's probably 35%. Our window tint only comes in 5% increments. 

If 32% is your state limit that's most likely why they call it that. Most people won't question them all they want to hear is they are legal n won't get a ticket

You know if you can get a note from your eye dr or a skin dr stating you can't be in the sun you can get away with as dark of tint as you want and the police can't ticket you. I have a customer that has 20% down his whole windshield with limo on the front doors and double limo on the back doors and back window! I don't understand how he sees out at night!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I had the crappy dealer tent removed and then replaced it with 3M Crystalline 40 and 35 on the front. I was afraid that it may be too dark but it came out looking more like 35/30 due to the type of material in the film. It offers the best heat rejection that I could find. The same outfit applied an invisible bra to the front bumper and hood that makes bug removal a snap. Pricy as all get-out but I’m happy with it.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Any pics of the door open showing the interior? Just wanted to see how your black/red int combo looked against the white. Thinking of going with this combo


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

VW GUY said:


> Any pics of the door open showing the interior? Just wanted to see how your black/red int combo looked against the white. Thinking of going with this combo


This is all I have right now of interior. The turbos do not have matching interior with exterior color like the 2.5 or diesels do. 


















Also the red is darker in person.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice interior! What part of ATL do you live in?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> Nice interior! What part of ATL do you live in?


Thanks! Sandy springs area. Are you in Atlanta


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MnATL said:


> Thanks! Sandy springs area. Are you in Atlanta


Yeah but I'm in Douglasville...do you do any meets, specifically ones organized on this site?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> Yeah but I'm in Douglasville...do you do any meets, specifically ones organized on this site?


No meets yet. I used to meet with guys from golfmkv when I had my GTI but haven't met in a while.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pics! Beetle looks awesome


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, those lights really do the trick! My TDI would really love to have those but it looks like a task and a half, plus a lot of bucks to do it. Oh well, I'm sure I can find other ways to blow my money on modding this thing'.


----------

